

How to work with Modifiers in Java - MrboolUS
http://mrbool.com/working-with-modifiers-in-java/29170

======
bastards
Thanks for spending the time on this.

Here are some tips:

Don't list yourself as "Java and Android application developer with more than
3 years experience."

Just say, "Java and Android application developer" or even just "Android
application developer".

When you ask for a job, call yourself "mid-level" until you hit >= 6 years and
then list yourself as "Senior ... Developer". Until then, it's not good in
this market to advertise so few years. There are just too many people out
there with more, many who are unemployed, even.

Second, if you are doing it for the purpose of trying to get noticed, stop the
Java posts and just do Android. Personally, I just write whatever I want to
share to my blog, but you posted the link on HN, so I'm guessing you want
traction. If you write a "How I made $(something more than $1000) writing
(Android app name)", or "How to write your first Android app and sell it in no
time", you'll get traction. A lot of people here want to do mobile, but don't
have time to learn, or had a crappy experience with it when they tried, so
tutorials and promise of money/success are important.

Good luck! If you decide to keep going with the Java stuff, that's nice too.
It's not a bad field to be in. Plenty of jobs. Just not many people interested
in the basics.

